# Flatten the Downswing



## Oggie41 (May 28, 2009)

During a recent video lesson my pro showed me that although my backswing is solid and I'm hitting the correct positions, during my downswing the club is brought down too steep (causing a left to right ball flight). 

He showed me several video's of tour pro's and all of them bring the club down on a flatter plane. Since the lesson I have been trying to achieve this, but so far i'm not finding it easy. Has anyone got any decent drills to ingrain this movement?

From reading a few articles it seems that this is the key to accuracy and distance so I am keen to master it! Bob, I'd be interested to hear your views on this as I'm sure this is something you do correctly


----------



## bobmac (May 28, 2009)

A couple of questions if I may?
Whats your handicap?
How often do you play?
How often do you practice?
What is you target handicap-wise?
How old are you...ish?


----------



## Oggie41 (May 28, 2009)

A couple of questions if I may?
Whats your handicap?
How often do you play?
How often do you practice?
What is you target handicap-wise?
How old are you...ish?
		
Click to expand...

Well, I got my first handicap at the end of March which was 23. It is now at 18.9.

I usually get to play once/twice a week, and try to get to the range a couple of times a week.

My plan is to get down to single figures (hopefully!).

I'm 29 by the way.


----------



## bobmac (May 28, 2009)

Ok, thank you.

When you say you come into the ball a bit steep, that would suggest to me that you are out to in. 
Try placing a head cover a foot behind the ball and 2 inches further away from the ball to target line.
If you then come out to in, you will hit it.
Let us know how you get on


----------



## Oggie41 (May 28, 2009)

Yes it is currently out to in (which is worse with the longer clubs). From the video's of the tour pro's I was shown they all seemed much flatter (coming from the inside) on the downswing. What would be the best way of achieving this?


----------



## MVP (May 29, 2009)

when i havent played for while i tend to do this. 

you got turn ya hips then shoulders and let your hands lag you gotta have the feeling of your hands dropping a touch on your way back hand to explain better to show in person


----------



## RGDave (May 29, 2009)

... during my downswing the club is brought down too steep (causing a left to right ball flight).
		
Click to expand...

I'm always a little dubious about the "steepness" of attack causing an out-in path. Too complicated to explain.

My pro wanted me to improve my downswing and spent a while with me working on "getting in the slot". It's almost certainly worth doing.....

Watch this video.....
http://www.golfdigest.com/instruction/video/mcleanslotdrill

Surely you pro gave you some drill(s)?


----------



## Oggie41 (May 31, 2009)

My pro wanted me to improve my downswing and spent a while with me working on "getting in the slot". It's almost certainly worth doing.....

Watch this video.....
http://www.golfdigest.com/instruction/video/mcleanslotdrill

Click to expand...

That's exactly what I was after - thanks for that! I don't even need to spend money at the range to do it either


----------



## RGDave (May 31, 2009)

That's exactly what I was after - thanks for that! I don't even need to spend money at the range to do it either 

Click to expand...

Good luck with it. It's a long process, but once you get the feel of it, expect good distance improvement and a few draws/pushes to come your way.
I'm close to perfecting it myself, it's been a hard struggle.
When I get it spot on, I'm up 10% on distance.


----------

